# FFXI playonline viewer issues Error code:POL-0250



## starscream123 (Oct 1, 2008)

i just bought a copy of FFXI today installed it smoothly no issues at all but after all the setting up accounts ect was done i tried to connect to the game and do the update through playonline viewer then i get this pop up 

Network Connection Error 

Error codeOL-0250
No response from server. Please try again later or check networking devices such as cables and router or network settings

followed through other forums checking my ports werent blocking it (which their not) checking my router resetting it and so forth still no luck.

it manages to check the update upto 80% and thats when im getting this error.

the only thing i can think of is its my firewall (just the standard Mcafee home edition) 

can anyone give me some assistance please


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Disable the McAfee firewall.


----------



## starscream123 (Oct 1, 2008)

tried that shortly after posting the topic still no success,

also i updated the firmware in my router as it was abit out dated but still no luck


----------



## kittylou (Nov 13, 2008)

Hiya, :wave:

I am currently having this same problem & it is quite annoying! When i started to update, download or even just playing the game cut out and came up with this. i have looked at my firewall & my firewall is disabled against this so it isnt that. Can anyone help me??? 

Thanks


----------

